# Cons in the Dallas area?



## Marl Duothimir (Feb 5, 2008)

I was thinking of going to one of these furry conventions, but I obviously can't go to a different state or country merely to try a furry con. So...yeah. Are there any conventions in the Dallas area (in Texas, natch)? Preferrably in the next three or four months or so?


----------



## Yojimaru (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm not aware of any strictly Furry Conventions in the Dallas area, or in Texas for that matter, but there is however the yearly A-kon convention. It's an anime convention which, from my personal experience, usually has many furries in attendance.  Here is the link to their website if you're interested.  http://www.a-kon.com/

Edit:  There is Furry Fiesta, in San Antonio, but it's more of a Fur Meet rather than a Fur con. If you're interested in that, here is a link to their live journal. http://community.livejournal.com/furry_fiesta/


----------



## Marl Duothimir (Feb 5, 2008)

A-kon, hm? I was at the fifteenth one; went there for my birthday. ...I think. I was at one of them, at least. I just never noticed any furries. Hm...Actually, I was planning on going there this year, anyway...Kill two birds with one stone, so to speak?

As for Furry Fiesta, I'm afraid it's just too far away from where I live to bother going. Meh.


----------



## Yojimaru (Feb 6, 2008)

Well, you'll see a few people in pseudo-fursuits cosplaying as certain anime characters, but I have seen many furry artists in the artist alley, it's basically the only way I can get commissions!


----------

